# blade sharpening and glue



## sunnybob (2 Jun 2017)

Mixed bag here. I found a shop about 60 miles away from me that is the islands sole importer of titebond glue. They also advertised saw blades and bandsaw blades, so i had a day out drove over to the back streets of Limassol.

Found a lovely alladins cave to spend an hour in. Family run business, dad, mum and son on the premises with an employee.

They re sharpen all blades, even my thicknesser knives ( I took them with me on the off chance). 
Three small shops knocked into one so I could wander around and watch everything happening.
Here are a few pics from my phone, so dont whinge about quality please.

An automatic circular saw blade sharpener at work, the kind of machine you can just stand and watch for an hour. They had at least a half dozen of these in various sizes






A rack of spare bandsaw blades





Two bandsaw blade sharpening machines at work, the blades are just looped over the top drum and the cutters advance one tooth at a time.





There were also two cnc cabinets in the next shop.
I bought some titebond 111 ultimate. used it this afternoon and I just love to pull push nozzle.
And also a whole bunch of router bits by Dimar.

I tried to get them to do mine while i waited, to save another 120 mile round trip but they couldnt. So they are going to send the finished bandsaw, circular saw blade, and two planer knives by courier to my local town, for the princely sum of £3.

I even got a cup of Cyprus coffee free.

Great day out after being cooped up for a week with painters in the house.


----------



## Fitzroy (2 Jun 2017)

Sounds like you had fun, getting your blades tarted up, and a free coffee, what a super day out!


----------



## Racers (13 Jun 2017)

Reminds me of the orignal Twin peaks opening.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7d0Lm_31BE

Pete


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (13 Jun 2017)

Did they wear brown overalls and ask for 4 candles .


----------



## Farmer Giles (13 Jun 2017)

Sounds like a good trip Bob. I've just replaced the blade on my RAS with an Atkinson Walker blade, its like night and day. I also bought a new blade for my beckum pk200 table saw from Wealdens. If it is as good quality as the Atkinson then I will be well pleased. I'll take the old ones and a pile of bandsaw blades to my local joiners and see if they will get their sharpeners to fettle them as they get a good price, not sure if it will be 3 quid though!


----------



## LancsRick (13 Jun 2017)

Farmer Giles":1cvzybsm said:


> Sounds like a good trip Bob. I've just replaced the blade on my RAS with an Atkinson Walker blade, its like night and day. I also bought a new blade for my beckum pk200 table saw from Wealdens. If it is as good quality as the Atkinson then I will be well pleased. I'll take the old ones and a pile of bandsaw blades to my local joiners and see if they will get their sharpeners to fettle them as they get a good price, not sure if it will be 3 quid though!



Nice to find another PK200 owner!


----------



## Farmer Giles (13 Jun 2017)

LancsRick":26li61ab said:


> Nice to find another PK200 owner!



I bought it years ago second hand off the bay, it came with all the table extensions, extraction hoses etc. and seemed a god compromise between size/portability and precision. Somewhere between a site saw and a hunking great fixed machine. I need to set it up properly, I haven't really gone to town on it but will once I replace the blade. I quite like it but its the only table saw I have owned so not much to compare with.


----------

